# Reputable central PA breeder search, need help!



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here are some previous threads on Liberty Run:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ever-breeder-puppy/110621-liberty-run-md.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-need-some-recent-reviews-liberty-run-md.html

The dam of the litter advertised on their website with pups ready to go home on 9 Jan: Liberty Run's Butterball Baby has zero clearances listed at offa.org. Even if you give benefit of the doubt that annual eye exams were accomplished by an ophthalmologist and the dog had a cardiologist cleared heat, hips certified through PennHip--there would still at minimum be elbows accomplished which are not listed. I did check the CERF database and neither the sire & dam have a CERF clearance listed though the website claims they have them. CERF exams are only good for one year. With PU in the breed, it's imperative that eyes be checked annually.

Do you know the sire & dam of the litter you're interested in? Would most definitely need to verify that complete clearances are in place and exist throughout the pedigree. As this breeder doesn't compete in any venues, I'd be leery of kennel blindness as without an outside perspective, one doesn't truly know if they're breeding to the standard.

As for RidleyRed--run! They're proud to be associated with Continental Kennel Club--a bogus registry people use when they can't get AKC registration, they're breeding poodle mixes, they're breeding underaged dogs--knowing that clearances are important but not actually accomplishing them prior to breeding, appears to be breeding what they have in their backyard which it's highly unlikely the best match for the sire/dam happens to belong to the same kennel, doesn't appear to do anything other than breed the dogs--no independent verification that their dogs meet breed standard.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There's a thread entitled 'Breeders in SW PA' that has a list of breeders already researched. I googled 'Golden breeders Central PA' and came up with a ton of BYB, doodle breeders, otherwise inexperienced breeders who shouldn't be breeding. 
There's Jenn Craig in Erie, too. I wouldn't even in desperation consider the two you listed in the OP.


----------



## BriannaC (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you. I did notice the ages at Ridley red were a bit young. This is very challenging because every one I come across states they have te akc reg papers for you , pedigree and paper work clearances. But here I am getting bad reviews about them.

I have one more...
Golden Glory 
Link I believe is Golden Glory Retriever Breeder, PA

I am just so desperate for healthy! My main concern!

Thanks all!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

You might want to check Maryland too, Delmarva and Lycinan come to mind. Not sure how much of a drive your looking to do, but Gettysburg is so close to the MD border. One of our favorite "haunts" .


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Take a deep breath, and have patience
You are on the right track coming here. If you don't rush you WILL find a well bred pup and have the best chances of a healthy dog. Good luck. Have you read the stickies in the "finding a breeder" forum, they are excellent

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriannaC (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! I will check that forum on "finding a breeder" . I have a checklist I found for the right breeder, I'm thinking I'm finding ones that meet the criteria but apparently I'm not 

We are willing for Maryland , I will research Delmarva . We are willing to drive for one, 2 hours or so it seems we have to go anyhow.

I'm trying to be patient! So eager for our new member


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Here are a couple of threads discussing PA Breeders-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ecommendation-breeder-near-lehigh-valley.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/255658-breeders-southwestern-pa.html

Here is the link for the Golden Retriever Club of America, they have a Puppy Referral there. You can search by State or Region. 

This site has a lot of very good information about Goldens.

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Puppy Referral-
Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

There are several members who have Harborview Goldens. Two members just brought hope pups from a litter this weekend. 

Best of luck in your search for a Breeder and Puppy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brianna - what are you looking for in a puppy?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BriannaC said:


> Thank you. I did notice the ages at Ridley red were a bit young. This is very challenging because every one I come across states they have te akc reg papers for you , pedigree and paper work clearances. But here I am getting bad reviews about them.
> 
> I have one more...
> Golden Glory
> ...


I'm sorry you are meeting with difficulty, but glad you are being discerning. The Golden Glory site reveals a lack of clearances- I went to OFA and did put in the eye clearance on one of the girls to k9data. But that was all I found so neither of the girls with upcoming litters has hips or elbows. It troubles me greatly that so many people who have little knowlege are breeding their bitches, but it would bother me less if someone who just had a pet of 'nothing' background was breeding their bitch with clearances and at least a stab at doing it right. It seems like the mid-west is redundant with crappy breeders- more than the rest of the country. I didn't read further on GG's site, the more I look at these folks like this one the sadder I get.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

If you are wiling to drive just a bit, there are excellent breeders in neighboring states. Lycinan, in Maryland just northwest of Baltimore, comes to mind.

The more you tell us about what you want in a puppy, the more likely it is that someone will guide you to the right place. Do you want to compete in an area? Do you want a high-energy dog or a laid-back one? Are there other dogs in the family? Children? These and many more questions will be asked by good breeders who seek to place their beloved puppies.

Good luck!


----------



## BriannaC (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the links! I just emailed the puppy referral at the golden retriever club. Hope they send me in a good direction.
All these breeders are charging $1200 plus for a dog that's not what they say they are  so disheartening.

- I am looking for a healthy well raised and well tempered olden. We have a 2 year old, and we have always loved goldens. They are great family dogs and it seems like the perfect fit for our family. It won't be in any competitions or show, just extra spoiled with love from us! We have no other pets.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

BriannaC said:


> Thank you all for the links! I just emailed the puppy referral at the golden retriever club. Hope they send me in a good direction.
> All these breeders are charging $1200 plus for a dog that's not what they say they are  so disheartening.
> 
> - I am looking for a healthy well raised and well tempered olden. We have a 2 year old, and we have always loved goldens. They are great family dogs and it seems like the perfect fit for our family. It won't be in any competitions or show, just extra spoiled with love from us! We have no other pets.


Contact your local clubs for a puppy referral- 

www.gpgrc.org
http://www.autumnvalley.org/




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBlessed (Aug 12, 2014)

BriannaC said:


> Hello.
> New to this and to the area. Our family justices to Gettysburg PA, we are in "puppy mill central" I am finding  I'm working on finding a reputable breeder. Anyone know of Ridleys red retrievers, newmanstown pa? Ridley's Red Retrievers - Home
> 
> Also Liberty run in sykesville md?
> ...


Hi! We're a long-time golden family in Smithsburg/Thurmont, MD area. I noticed your request for breeders back in January 2014, and that you live in Gettysburg. We've been looking for a good breeder for a while and I'm wondering if you found your breeder and pup. We were so fortunate to have siblings from a backyard breeder that lived 12 and 14 years, with few health problems. But, we're not willing to take a chance this time.

Any ideas would really be appreciated! Hope you get this message, as I'm just learning how to use their system!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

GoldenBlessed said:


> Any ideas would really be appreciated! Hope you get this message, as I'm just learning how to use their system!


There is a show fairly near you this weekend. 
Howard County Fairgrounds
2210 Fairgrounds Road
West Friendship, MD

Friday -16 Goldens show at 10:30 in ring 5. Saturday - 27 Goldens show at 12:45 in ring 5. Sunday - 28 Goldens show at 10:45 in ring 5.

Saturday and Sunday you will have better chance for meeting breeders. The show will sell a catalog that will list dog and owner names. It can be a good way to find out if you gravitate toward a particular look or kennel. 

This is a great resource if you have not been to a show before.
http://www.infodog.com/misc/dssa/dssanewcomer.pdf


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would avoid Ridley's


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The OP traveled to Delaware to get a pup! (Hint hint) lol 
The best bet would be to go to the dog show and also contact the golden clubs in md and even pa. 
Puppy Referral | Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club
Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club: Puppy Information
Lenape Golden Retriever Club | About Goldens | Puppy Referral


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL - just realized how old original post was - it showed up in unread posts & I didn't look at the date


----------



## GoldenBlessed (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi LJack! Very kind of you to respond! Great info. The timing of the show didn't work for us, but I'll be on the lookout for others in the area.


----------



## achamber (Oct 28, 2014)

Why avoid Ridley's?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

achamber said:


> Why avoid Ridley's?


Oh, so many reasons! 
For me #1 before I share anything else is price. IMHO these puppies are just overpriced for what you are getting. I live in AZ which is a pricy state and here these would be $750.00 to $1100. Not a good clearance history and there are no accomplishments for me to see the value being the same price or just $300 - $500 less than excellent reputable breeders makes them way overpriced.

Okay now the facts. Based on litters from their website. 
Carrera & Ridley James 

Carrera is listed on their website as Heart normal, Eyes normal, Hips Fair, and Elbows normal. Here are her certification on OFFA Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. This shows that her hips are NOT Fair but that she is unilaterally dysplastic. They are breeding her and misrepresenting her on their website.

Ridley James is listed on their website Heart normal, Eyes normal and hips prelim good. Here he is on OFFA Orthopedic Foundation for Animals the prelims do not show so you can't verify. No mention of elbows, I wonder why, my guess is a failure. Either way this boy is too young to have actual hip and elbow certifications. I have know several dogs that have prelims and not clear at two when finals happen. 

Berlin & Sammy Boy

Berlin is the daughter of Carrera who has hip Dysplasia she is also only 14 months old right now that means she was bred shortly after turning one year, she is still a puppy herself. The site lists her normal for heart and eyes. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals She has nothing for hips and elbows and due to her age she can't have actual certifications until she is two. With her mother's Dysplasia this would be down right frightening to me as a buyer. I honestly would not feel comfortable paying half of what they are asking.

Sammy boy is listed as Hips fair and elbows Normal. No info for his eyes or heart though his unknown to OFFA ancestors were supposed to have them. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. I am very suspicious that they can get heart and eyes on other dogs but not for this boy who is siring at least three upcoming litters. 

Brooklyn & Sammy Boy

Brooklyn finally a dog with full clearances. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals 

But they bred her to Sammy who is missing clearances. Even if he had full clearances, IMHO this would not be a $1500 price tag puppy.

Lexus & Sammy Boy

Lexus again has full clearances. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals Her father is missing an elbow certification so he was either not tested of failed. 

Again they bred her to Sammy who is missing clearances. 

There are many more issues with this breeder that would be considered red flags but I hope the health testing issues that are rampant in this breeders program answer your question of why the Forum is saying run.


----------



## lexington13 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi- I saw your post to avoid Rideleys Red. Any reason why? We are looking into them for a puppy.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

When we were looking, we had some good recommendations from GR clubs for Sanmann Kennels. You may want to check with the Lenape Golden Retriever Club to see if they can make any other recommendations: Lenape Golden Retriever Club | GRCA Member Club of Golden Enthusiasts


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

lexington13 said:


> Hi- I saw your post to avoid Rideleys Red. Any reason why? We are looking into them for a puppy.


Did you see LJack's post? It's the one right above yours. Looks like they are breeding dogs with dysplaysia and charging way too much for what they offer.


----------



## lexington13 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi 
Did you get any information on ridleys red? I am looking at them for a puppy.


----------



## lexington13 (Jan 24, 2017)

I just saw it the information from Ljack. That just breaks my heart. I really hate seeing that. The owner seems so nice too. Thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Nice is fine- but breeding dogs who should not be bred is not nice. Please use extreme caution if you decide to go ahead-


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I think most people who are trying to get $2120 dollars of your money for a puppy that offers a value far below the asking price are going to be exceedingly nice. 

No matter who you buy from do your due diligence and independently confirm claims. 

There are so many issues with this breeder, I would not take one of their puppies if they paid me and I would not recommend them to anyone.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

To delve deeper, there are 4 litters on their site that they are either born ir expected in the next month. Not a single one has full health certifications on the parents let alone the generations behind. For this above $2000 price tag you could get a puppy from a responsible hobby breeder from titled parents that have proven they are worth breeding (beyond a color and having reproductive organs) in competition and with full health certifications themselves and behind them. I did not look at the other 4 litters they have planned for March, though with this and the mix breed litters they produce make this operation look like a for profit commercial breeding set up which the tax seems to confirm. 

Honestly their pricing is a bit like paying a new Lexus price for a used Kia that likely needs repairs. Just not a lot of value for your dollar, not to mention the cost of investing your heart in a dog that has higher odds of health problems. 

These images might help you see what the heath testing of these dogs is and is not. The last image is of a dog that does have full health certifications for comparison purposes.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Does anyone have any information on how to contact @ Lenape to receive puppy referral information? I had emailed both ladies listed on the website, but never heard anything back. I also sent an email to someone just now on a general contact us page, but it bounced back saying no longer a customer of that server. I've contacted the Pittsburgh/a lot of Maryland ones/but have been unable to find anyone as far as responsible/reputable breeders in the eastern half of PA. Thanks.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

You might also check out nickerbarker farms, in State College, PA. The were originally up by me in Saratoga, NY but moved. I found them a few years ago after they ended up with dogs from a breeder I had been using in Connecticut who left breeding, and I wanted a pup of the same lineage. Donna has nice puppies, but only has a handful of litters each year. 

http://www.nickerbarkerfarm.com/puppies.htm

This is my girl Miss Fanny from Nickerbarker.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EMC1014 (Mar 23, 2021)

Has anyone recently gotten a dog from Ridely's? I see most of the posts are from 4 years ago, and the callouts are concerning but wondering if anyone has noticed a change in recent years?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

As has been the issue in the past, this breeder is not doing all the health certification on all dogs. They certainly know how to get the certifications but does not in all cases. Just based on their litter currently advertised on their own website is McLaren x Dino

Dino is one of the dogs that shows this breeder is fully aware of health certifications and knows how to get them done.








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org




He is currently sitting at 3 out of the four core health certifications because his eye certification is expired.
* Eye certifications that were current at the start of COVID (March 2020) are given some forgivness for being expired since COVID did impact testing availability in many locations. That is not the case for these 2019 expired certifications. Eyes are the only certification that has an expiration and must be redone annually.









The mom Ridley’s Red McClaren (AKA on their website as McLaren, McClaron, Claire Bear, Clare Bear, or Clare) is a deeply troubling example in how far outside the health testing standards this breeder is will to go.








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org




She is almost 4 years of age are this time and has had at least two litters. She has only one out of the core four health certifications. 








She is missing an up to date eye certification. Most troubling though is the missing (untested is claimed on their website) hip and elbow certifications. Considering her mother is missing a hip certification but has an elbow certification and that pattern of infomotion is about a 95% provability of a dysplastic finding, this is not a wise choice to use thus girl without certifications once, let alone twice.

Based on this alone, we can see there have been no real changes toward meeting health testing standards consistently. This is also a good example of how Good Dog membership is not any indication of if a breeder is actually meeting testing standards. It sounds great in theory but they don’t really hold breeders to their lower standards let alone the actual standards put forth by GRCA and the OFA CHIC program.

some additional thoughts are These puppies are still incredibly overpriced for $2800 you should be able to find a breeder offering puppies from parents with full and verifiable health certifications and on the generations behind them. They will also have some type of competitive achievement to show parent dogs are of a quality that should be bred. 

What this program looks like is a high volume commercial breeder. There is nothing inherently wrong with breeding to make money as long as the goal of quantity of product or profit doesn’t override ethical breeding practices. Unfortunately at this time with the missing health certifications we see, it seems like responsible breeding is not the goal at the forefront. Buyers will be the ones shouldering the risk from there decisions to not test and/or breeding animals with failing result and they will be paying handsomely to do it.

No responsible preservation breeder will be engaged in making mix breeds. The addition of Poodle and Labradors mixbreed puppies is another red flag that a breeder is not going to offer what responsible preservation breeders do in the form of quality and/or health.

Finally and this is very much a personal pet peeve. I really dislike when a bulk of the pictures of dogs are either them as a puppy, them pregnant, them nursing their puppies or them in positions that hide structural issues (i.e. Sitting and laying down). Where are the pictures of girls doing anything other than being a mom? Is that their whole life? I don’t know, but if a breeder is only choosing to share that, I have to wonder if that is all the girl is, a puppy maker.


----------



## EMC1014 (Mar 23, 2021)

LJack said:


> As has been the issue in the past, this breeder is not doing all the health certification on all dogs. They certainly know how to get the certifications but does not in all cases. Just based on their litter currently advertised on their own website is McLaren x Dino
> 
> Dino is one of the dogs that shows this breeder is fully aware of health certifications and knows how to get them done.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for digging into this in such detail. I was worried that this was the case still and appreciate you highlighting the health concerns. I was considering a litter with different parents but I would assume that the same issues are valid, and I am not looking for a high volume breeder. It has been so tough finding and ethical breeder with availability ranging anywhere from NH to MD.


----------

